# Computer not visible in My Network Places



## kimmelchor (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a small Peer to Peer Network. Until recently, the computers all appeared in My Network, under the workgroup name I assigned. 

Now, unfortunately, Computer1 does not appear in the My Network Places. The other computers appear, and are visible to Computer1. 

Computer1 is still in the same workgroup. That has not changed. 

The other computers can still access parts of Computer1 through old mappings, but NOT through My Network Places (or other folders. The other computers can still access Computer1 if I do Start, run, \\Computer1. 

OF COURSE Computer1 is THE computer that the others need for files.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Are all computers running the same operating system, and logging in with user names and passwords?


----------



## kimmelchor (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you for replying. Yes, all are using Windows XP Home, except COMPUTER1, which has PRO. Yes, they all log on to with names and passwords, but not to a domain. They don't require a password for the workgroup, or to access COMPUTER1.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Have you tried restarting computer1?


----------



## kimmelchor (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes. I tried restarting on Friday. Didn't work.

BUT interesting thing - I got tired of the wireless networking button displaying an error (we don't have a wireless network), so I disabled that.

About 10 minutes later, COMPUTER1 was visible in My Network Places again.

I'm completely confused. I'm glad it's working, but WHY?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Because the computer has to choose between wireless and hard wired.

Both cannot be enabled at the same time, unless you jump thru many hoops. As to why you had 'partial' access, I can not answer that.

You can mark the thread solved using the THREAD TOOLS drop down menu.


----------

